

Should Your Startup Take a Moonshot? - bdehaaff
http://blog.aha.io/index.php/should-your-startup-take-a-moonshot/

======
beat
I sometimes feel I'm at a disadvantage by working on a startup that just
provides incremental improvement for a well-understood problem for well-
defined customers. It's like making money isn't cool enough.

